# RCA interconects



## Ian Coleman (Oct 21, 2011)

I recently purchased a cambridge audio topaz 10 c.d player..i have a denon avr 791 receiver and was wondering what rca cables people would recomend as i am currenty running a $20 job and would like to upgrade.
would be looking to spend around $200 new zealand dollars.I can get a hold of a set of Van Den Hul d-102 mkiii cables and a set of chord company chorus rcas.
another is the kimber Hero cable or the Kimber Timbre.
any help would be much appreciated
.cheers


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

You can spend a lot of money and pretend you got your money's worth, or you can buy a few of these, save some money and still be very happy.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

eljay said:


> You can spend a lot of money and pretend you got your money's worth, or you can buy a few of these, save some money and still be very happy.


Agreed. Monoprice is all you need


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Don't know if Monoprice ships to NZ, but anything built on a good RG59 cable with beefy connectors will last a lifetime. I make my own Canare cables, but there are a bunch of good cables that use Belden wire as well (RAM Electronics, and Blue Jeans Cable come to mind).

Not sure what Monoprice is using, but they have yet to let me down with any speaker or HDMI cables.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Oh, I didn't even notice the OP was in NZ. I dunno if they have a monoprice equivalent or if monoprice will ship there at a reasonable price  Like Anthony said though, any decent cable will do


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi Ian, the monoprice cable is actually a nice looking cable and for the price..... A nice high purity copper and the typical brass nickle and gold rca with double insulation, nice. 

Now because you mention some nice interconnects that are definitely a step up in the evolution of interconnects, I am going to mention a manufacturer I am in the process of replacing my cables with...... Furutech, even the cheapest cable here has a minimal resistence of 10 ohm's per 1000 meters (1 kilometer) with capacitance and inductance measurements in the extremely low category. These cables are pure 6n copper from RCA tip to RCA tip. I've found as I replace power cables interconnects and speaker cables the sound of my Denon AVR and B&W speakers improves. My Denon is sounding pretty good these days. You may not have the same experience I believe this is cumulative although I have obvious improvements with each new piece the only extremely noticeable improvement came with the first cable. I do hear a difference mostly in the detail and musicality of everything I hear. But I do not want you to read this and expect to be blown away with your first cable experiment it may not happen that way for you.

My first cable buy in the ridiculously overpriced category came when I found a cable in msshifi on eBay. A startup company had sold off their CES demo interconnects and speaker cables. The interconnects MSRP was $1800 and the auction started low and I got them for around $200. When I got the cables all I could see was the silver RCA's and a 1" thick cable. I laughed at how ridiculous it looked but at the same time I was very excited to try this cable. So I immediately pluged the digital interconnect in place between the computer and AVR and setup Pandora. The music I heard.......... never before, ever had my system sounded this silky smooth, with absolute blackness between the notes. Through the Dynaudio D28's the cymbals crashed and sizzled but no hiss. I sat for hours with goosebumps drooling each instrument played and sounded like the artist had intended. Still with each new replacement piece the notes are cleaner and more musical and the sound stage more natural/believable. Love at the first sound.
My soundcard was set to play with other cables but with these flat was great but since I have made changes I like better.

So now I am on a quest to replace all of the brass, nickle, gold and anything alse that gets in the way of sound, so that my little Denon has a chance to truly play its best.
If you are set on trying something a little better than what is available everywhere try this

http://aphroditecu29.com/headphone/FurutechCable.aspx

You do not need to buy here but I had him make up a cable set for my iPod that I like very much. If you've never been to this site you are in for a treat. He's got so much good stuff.......


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

If you want your cables to have that audiophile look you could get a spool of rg59 and shoelaces in the color design you want and feed the coax through them. Terminate the tips then heat shrink the ends. You'll have custom looking cables at 1/10 the price. 

I've been tempted to get ultra cables before and still question if they truly do offer any benefit. To be honest it's mostly because they simply look cooler.


----------

